# Help please



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

I wonder if someone can put me in the right direction.  Am considering egg donation (me doing the donating) as possibly part of our next tx.  I don't know where to look for advice/ideas.  We are waiting for our hospital to contact us for our consultation, but I thought if I could get the heads up first I could decide before we got there.  Hope this isn't too much babble!  Am kinda typing as I'm thinking!!   

Thanx

Steph
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think what you are hoping to do is egg share.
There is a thread for egg sharers, and thank you for doing such a wonderful thing I hope that you cycle goes well

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

I second JJ1 it really is an amazing selfless thing to do,wishing you all the luck in the world to have another baby and to perhaps make someone elses dream of having a baby a reality.  
Laura.x


----------

